# Norovirus Infections



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

I've just had a fraught few days.

My Mum (88 and insulin-controlled diabetic) went down with a particularly virulent dose of Norovirus on Tuesday. The paramedics were brilliant. They took control, told me exactly what was going on (acute dehydration causing fits) and when Mum started to fit while they were there, had her in the back of the ambulance in about 30 seconds flat.

The paramedic warned me that the A&E doctor was insisting that my Mum "had just fainted" without examining her although that was changed after about half an hour to acute dehydration (same as paramedics after 30 seconds) which required infusion of four bags of fluid to stabilise. To go near her we had to wear gloves and aprons.

After admission to a side-room on an acute stroke ward (?) the infection control procedures were sketchy. No bins for clinical waste, staff entering and leaving without gloves/aprons (including catering staff). When I spoke to a staff nurse the next day she clearly had no knowledge of my Mum's diarrhoea and vomiting even after looking at her notes. Not surprisingly, within 24 hours, the ward had been closed due to "an outbreak of D&V". When I phoned in this morning, the whole hospital had been closed to visitors.

Now I've gone down with the same thing.

Mike


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Doesn't inspire much confidence in NHS & Hospitals! Is this the same hospital that was in the news recently for poor performance?

Perhaps contact the infection control team yourself with your observations. Looks like the hospital need to overhaul their infection control procedures!

Generally infection control is a high priority these day.

Hope your mother is improving.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

As far as I know, there haven't been any recent reports about the hospital.

The impression I got over around 4 hours on the ward was that infection control was not as high a priority as it should have been. There was a steady flow of admin staff, domestics, doctors and nursing staff on and off the ward (my Mum's room is the first inside the door) and only few obviously stopped to use the hand gels provided. The catering ladies who strolled in to deliver and collect teacups (with biscuit from a communal tin) / the student nurse who sat on the bed to fill in forms (no gloves/apron although my Dad and I were both wearing them) / the commode wheeled out and left in the corridor (my Mum had obviously been in contact with base/handrails etc.) / that I had to ask if barrier nursing was still required after being told to "just go in" - all incidences that the made the subsequent ward closure no surprise.

It is in my mind to contact infection control but when I started the bug, it put things on hold. I think I'll wait till my Mum is safely back at home before I start any hares running.

Mike


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I hope Mike you and your mum are improving. Yes wait until your Mum is home, don't want any complaints taken out on her.

Certainly sounds like things are rather sloppy at that hospital.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Mike, hope you and your mum are fully recovered soon. Sounds a distressing experience.

-H


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Mike Hope your Mum recovers soon it all sounds nasty.
I to would wait until she came home then lodge a complaint as she doesn't need any upset, as she probably feels very poorly.


----------

